# Wo wohnt Ihr eigentlich?



## Tennissen (2. Februar 2009)

So Leute...

ich habe vor einigen Monaten mal eine Umfrage gestartet in der ich einfach mal gefragt habe wie alt ihr WOW-Spieler seid.
Die Umfrage hatte einen Riesenzulauf (danke nochmal an alle).

Nun würde ich gerne mal eine räumliche Zuordnung als Umfrage loslassen... mich interessiert wo ihr denn wohl wohnt auf dieser schönen Welt.

Um es etwas einzugrenzen, habe ich mir gedacht, ich nehme als Wahlmöglichkeit unsere schönen Bundesländer... da aber sicher nicht alle von Euch die Ihr auf deutschsprachigen Servern spielt bzw. hier bei Buffed vertreten seid aus Deutschland kommt und ich nur 20 Antwortmöglichkeiten vorgeben konnte, habe ich mich dazu entschieden, Europa und USA einen eigenen Punkt zu geben und Australien mit dem "Rest der Welt" zusammen zu packen.

Wenn die Umfrage wieder ähnlich gut angenommen werden sollte, würde ich vielleicht in ein paar Wochen mal eine Etage weiter gehen und (ich gehe mal davon aus dass ein Bundesland auf Platz eins kommen wird und keine Antwortmöglichkeit wie "USA") das entsprechende, vorne liegende Bundesland in Regionen aufteilen und eine weitere Umfrage starten... falls Ihr Bock habt, heisst das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also: Lust??

Dann ab ans Voting!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (2. Februar 2009)

Wohne in Ettlingen, bei Karlsruhe. (Baden-Württemberg)

mfg Anduris


----------



## Peacemaker2142 (2. Februar 2009)

Also ich wohne nicht in Deutschland bin stolzer Österreicher ^^

lg Peace


----------



## Franzman (2. Februar 2009)

Ich komm aus Osnabrück in Niedersachsen.... der Friedensstadt !


----------



## Nekramcruun (2. Februar 2009)

ich wohne in köln....somit also nordrhein westfalen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (2. Februar 2009)

Baden-Württemberg


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Februar 2009)

Frankfurt am Meer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wyneel (2. Februar 2009)

passend zur Jahreszeit sag ich mal Kölle Alaaf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vickie (2. Februar 2009)

Ich wohne in der ärmsten Stadt in NRW und auch gleichzeitig die mit der höchsten Arbeitslosigkeit.
Naaa klingelts bei euch? 
JAAA GELSENKIRCHEN *lol*


----------



## Melian (2. Februar 2009)

hätest ja wenigsetns noch ösiland und die Schweiz aufnehmen können..

ich fühl mich diskriminert -.-


----------



## Gribi (2. Februar 2009)

Schweizer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (2. Februar 2009)

RUHRPOTT FTW


----------



## Brisk7373 (2. Februar 2009)

Brandenburg -.- *gähn*  ....langweiligste Bundesland überhaupt ...


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (2. Februar 2009)

Lübeck


----------



## Annara (2. Februar 2009)

bin aus bayern , äh ne franken is eh viel besser als alle anderen hier zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (2. Februar 2009)

Ich wohne auf einem netten Planeten, bekannt als "Terra" oder "Sol III". Mehr geht euch nichts an, fürchte ich.


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Februar 2009)

<------- Stolzer Wiener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissen (2. Februar 2009)

Melian schrieb:


> hätest ja wenigsetns noch ösiland und die Schweiz aufnehmen können..
> 
> ich fühl mich diskriminert -.-



gaaaanz sicher... ich hab Euch nicht vergessen... im Moment seid ihr noch bei "Europa" untergebracht... also: macht viele ösis und schwiezer mobil zum voten und ich verspreche: wenn ihr den ersten rang schafft (also kategorie europa), mach ich ne extra umfrage für die alpenländer und beschäftige mich sogar mit den schweizer kantonen... versprochen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (2. Februar 2009)

Ich wohn im guten Hessen in einem ruigen abgelegenen Dorf...^^


----------



## BrAxIzZ (2. Februar 2009)

ich wohn in einem kleinem dörfchen das niemand kennt !! nämlich Appelhülsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skullbreak (2. Februar 2009)

vickie schrieb:


> Ich wohne in der ärmsten Stadt in NRW und auch gleichzeitig die mit der höchsten Arbeitslosigkeit.
> Naaa klingelts bei euch?
> JAAA GELSENKIRCHEN *lol*




Willkommen im Club xD


----------



## Marienkaefer (2. Februar 2009)

Ich finde auch du hättest Österreich und Schweiz noch als Auswahl anführen können ...


Naja ... Bin ebenfalls stolze Österreicherin (Wienerin)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aplizzier (2. Februar 2009)

HESSEN!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nähe Kassel


----------



## Kramak (2. Februar 2009)

Sachsen-Anhalt nähe Magdeburg


----------



## drood (2. Februar 2009)

bonner jungchen bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nrw


----------



## Menellmacar (2. Februar 2009)

Sachsen-Anhalt nähe Halle/Saale


----------



## Arky (2. Februar 2009)

Ich komme aus dem schönen Sauerland. Wer es nicht kennt liegt in NRW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissen (2. Februar 2009)

BrAxIzZ schrieb:


> ich wohn in einem kleinem dörfchen das niemand kennt !! nämlich Appelhülsen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...liegt doch glaube ich im Münsterland oder täusche ich mich?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissen (2. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> Ich komme aus dem schönen Sauerland. Wer es nicht kennt liegt in NRW.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




...na da sind wir ja schonmal zwei   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harkor (2. Februar 2009)

BrAxIzZ schrieb:


> ich wohn in einem kleinem dörfchen das niemand kennt !! nämlich Appelhülsen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub das hab ich letztens auf SWR3 gehört, abends in der Rubrik, wo man sein Dorf mal im Radio nennen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: An englishman in New York ... äh ... nee ... ein Nordlicht im Ländle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (2. Februar 2009)

Arky schrieb:


> Ich komme aus dem schönen Sauerland. Wer es nicht kennt liegt in NRW.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/am Kopf kratz,Sauerland in NRW
Da hab ich im Erdkundeunterricht wohl wieder nicht aufgepasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<---kommt aus NRW


----------



## Coolrambo (2. Februar 2009)

Hessen nähe Darmstadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (2. Februar 2009)

@ drood: du auch? xD
also: NRW


----------



## Linorate (2. Februar 2009)

Aus der kleinen, aber feinen Schweiz ( Zürich ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Focht (2. Februar 2009)

ich komme aus Werl in Westfahlen, Nähe Dortmund, NRW


----------



## Pacmaniacer (2. Februar 2009)

drood schrieb:


> bonner jungchen bin ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


war ich auch mal nun bin ich viersener aber immer noch NRW


----------



## Gnorfal (2. Februar 2009)

Hagen,NRW Das Tor zum Sauerland
genau wohne ich übrigens bei mir zuhause, das liegt gegenüber von meinem Nachbarn......

btw: mit über 30% kocht der POTT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Pott rulz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (2. Februar 2009)

vickie schrieb:


> Ich wohne in der ärmsten Stadt in NRW und auch gleichzeitig die mit der höchsten Arbeitslosigkeit.
> Naaa klingelts bei euch?
> JAAA GELSENKIRCHEN *lol*



und gleichzeitig die mit dem beschissensten "Profi"-Bundesliga-Klub --> Scheisse 04^^

BTT: Komme aus Löhne, nähe Bielefeld (ja ich weiß Bielefeld gibt es eigentlich nicht^^) 
demnach NRW


----------



## Zhiala (2. Februar 2009)

Stolze Sauerländerin! An meinem Auto steht OE und da bleibt es bis die Grünen mich erwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      (aber seit 3 Jahren wohn ich im Oberbergischen)


----------



## Nuffing (2. Februar 2009)

Der Schönste platz auf erden natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Esslingen am neckar (Baden-Württemberg)


----------



## Tennissen (2. Februar 2009)

Zhiala schrieb:


> Stolze Sauerländerin! An meinem Auto steht OE und da bleibt es bis die Grünen mich erwischen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na guck... und dieses Kennzeichen trägt mein Auto auch...lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (2. Februar 2009)

> BTT: Komme aus Löhne, nähe Bielefeld (ja ich weiß Bielefeld gibt es eigentlich nicht^^)


stimmt, ab Gütersloh is der Atlas in Deine Richtung weiss^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dasdidi (2. Februar 2009)

komme aus nrw ein kleines Dorf namens Gummersbach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alokk (2. Februar 2009)

Bayern in der nähe von Nürnberg


----------



## battschack (2. Februar 2009)

Ich komme aus bayern Nähe Bayreuth/weiden kennen vll welche druch BlueDevils eishockey team^^


----------



## Karasuke (2. Februar 2009)

Also ich wohne in Detmold, Lippe, Ost-Westfalen, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Deutschland.
Und mehr verrate ichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodpak (2. Februar 2009)

Hamburg meine Perle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (2. Februar 2009)

komme aus nrw ein kleines Dorf namens Gummersbach smile.gif



Na lol, quasi ein Nachbar^^ Bergneustadt ist ja nur ein paar Meter weg


----------



## Hurrikano (2. Februar 2009)

yeah, komm aus NRW =) neben Düsseldorf um genau zu sein


----------



## Xentor (2. Februar 2009)

Ganz im Süden von Hessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlauBaschBube (2. Februar 2009)

NRW (GELSENKIRCHEN)


----------



## Brainfreeze (2. Februar 2009)

Luxemburg D:


----------



## Hurrikano (2. Februar 2009)

kommt keiner aus der nähe von Düsseldorf =( ?


----------



## neo1986 (2. Februar 2009)

Ich bin ein VIP

(Very Important Pfälzer) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kooki (2. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch Schweizer, genauer Luzerner xD. Wäre mal ne Umfrage wert wieviele Schweizer sich auf Buffed aufhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Mlg Mike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (2. Februar 2009)

NRW Essen...


----------



## Kuriyos (2. Februar 2009)

Im Ruhrpott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dortmund - NRW


----------



## Systém (2. Februar 2009)

Fußach in Vorarlberg/Österreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (2. Februar 2009)

Hurrikano schrieb:


> kommt keiner aus der nähe von Düsseldorf =( ?


20min fahrt mit dem Auto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichPWNdicke (2. Februar 2009)

ich wohne IN Norden ( nicht IM Norden ^^ ) Niedersachsen


----------



## Thimothy (2. Februar 2009)

Stolzer Österreicher 

nähe WELS Oberösterreich


----------



## Siltan (2. Februar 2009)

warum wusste ich, das es am meinsten nrw-ler werden? xD

ich gehöre auch dazu ;D

würde mich auch sehr interessieren, wo alle so herkommen


zum genaueren: bin ausm kreis soest, falls ihr das kennt ;D


----------



## ZeroCoolcss (2. Februar 2009)

ich wohn im kuh-kaff 'Leichlingen'. Das ist direkt neben Köln/Leverkusen, also NRW.


----------



## Telbion (2. Februar 2009)

vickie schrieb:


> Ich wohne in der ärmsten Stadt in NRW und auch gleichzeitig die mit der höchsten Arbeitslosigkeit.
> Naaa klingelts bei euch?
> JAAA GELSENKIRCHEN *lol*




Ich schliess mich an: bin seit Dezember Gelsenkirchener !!!


----------



## abe15 (2. Februar 2009)

Also viele kommen auch aus Österreich/Schweiz, denke schon das die beiden eigene Punkte verdient hätten!


----------



## Amaloric (2. Februar 2009)

AUSTRIAAAAA!! besser gesagt Tirol... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bitte noch ösihausen und schwitzerreich aufnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (2. Februar 2009)

Münster (Westfalen)


----------



## Skullbreak (2. Februar 2009)

Ascanius schrieb:


> und gleichzeitig die mit dem beschissensten "Profi"-Bundesliga-Klub --> Scheisse 04^^
> 
> BTT: Komme aus Löhne, nähe Bielefeld (ja ich weiß Bielefeld gibt es eigentlich nicht^^)
> demnach NRW



Man merkt, da spricht ein Fachmann.

Kopp zu du Vollpfosten!!


----------



## Valagash (2. Februar 2009)

Bayern FTW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilyn (2. Februar 2009)

Hauptstadt-Kind!!!!


----------



## donsen007 (2. Februar 2009)

nrw, kreis wesel. liegt ziemlich nah an der holländischen grenze


----------



## Lisutari (2. Februar 2009)

Das ist aber sehr unvoloolsändig, du hast keien Einzige Stadt aus meinem geliebten österreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chinchiller (2. Februar 2009)

Ich bin ein stolzer Kieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amaloric (2. Februar 2009)

jop schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(
obwohl hier iwie die meisten aus österreich kommen xDD


----------



## white_trash (2. Februar 2009)

kommt denn hier keiner aus der wunderschönen isar-metropole münchen??    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyAngel85 (2. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin in der Weltstadt Castrop-Rauxel geboren

in Marl und Dortmund aufgewachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... 9 Jahre im Münsterland gewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nun wohn ich im wünderschönen Dänemark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hier geh ich auch nimmer weg ^^


----------



## RoFu (2. Februar 2009)

ich wohne in Frankreich in Vélizy-Villacoublay, ja dort ist auch Blizzard, mit denen hab ich aber nichts am Hut.

Hab zur zeit Auslandssemester in paris und Paris selber ist zu teuer

Ich schätze im März/April bin ich wieder in Deutschland :
Dann wieder in Marburg a. d. Lahn in Hessen


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Februar 2009)

Wohne in einem Dorf neben Vaihingen an der Enz (ca 30 Km von Stuttgart weg)
also Baden-Württemberg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (2. Februar 2009)

Am Arsc* der Welt- Rendsburg in Schleswig- Holstein... Aber zum Glück nur noch bis zum Ende der Ausbildung- dann...äh...irgendwo anders...


----------



## TheDruid (2. Februar 2009)

Bin von der Bodensee Gegend :-) (BaWü für die unwissenden)


----------



## Noptos (2. Februar 2009)

natürlich münster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (2. Februar 2009)

Tadaaa:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrazyPyre (2. Februar 2009)

Brandenburg -> Cottbus

scheint ja sonst so gut wie keiner aus Brandenburg zu kommen -.-


----------



## ravenFlasH (2. Februar 2009)

Ich wohne in Wiesbaden.


----------



## shadow_zero (2. Februar 2009)

hier kommt jemand aus der nähe von münchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


komme aus der nähe freisings (moosburg)
wird aber leider da her kommen :/


----------



## LeetRoxxor (2. Februar 2009)

Aus dem Land der tausend Seen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neubrandenburg / Mecklenburg-Vorpommern


----------



## Diman (2. Februar 2009)

Bayern -> in der Nähe von Nürnberg (Zirndorf)


----------



## j3zz1 (2. Februar 2009)

Komme aus Gera, also Thüringen
Jaha langweiliger gehts nimma^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kezman1 (2. Februar 2009)

Melian schrieb:


> hätest ja wenigsetns noch ösiland und die Schweiz aufnehmen können..
> 
> ich fühl mich diskriminert -.-


jo is bei mir auch so 

komme aus der Schweiz


----------



## Yelin (2. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Der Schönste platz auf erden natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So ist es^^ ebenfalls in Esslingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velcon (2. Februar 2009)

shadow_zero schrieb:


> hier kommt jemand aus der nähe von münchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na endlich mal jemand der auch aus der nähe von freising kommt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Münster-NRW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nice is bei mir in der nähe^^

NRW in westbevern, nebenkaff von münster^^
*uargh die kackleitungen hier lassen nur 3,6k inet verbindung zu^^*


----------



## Mightyskull (2. Februar 2009)

guantanamo


----------



## Gnorfal (2. Februar 2009)

Iwie hat der leitegeier da oben auf der Flagge Hammer&Sichel in der Hand.....das kenn ich doch, aber woher nur? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (2. Februar 2009)

nrw ftw

komm aus bielefeld


mfg fonkey


----------



## Fire bone (2. Februar 2009)

Berlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hunter2701 (2. Februar 2009)

aus dem schönsten Bundesland....S.-H.
Kieler


----------



## OooMUCKELooO (2. Februar 2009)

Seit 4 Jahren in Berlin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



davor

Sachsen > Vogtland > Plauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Ja hier in Sachsen, da wo die hübschen Mädchen an Bäumen wachsen ... " *träller* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TQuila (2. Februar 2009)

BrAxIzZ schrieb:


> ich wohn in einem kleinem dörfchen das niemand kennt !! nämlich Appelhülsen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann Willkommen im Münsterland! 

Komme aus Münster - NRW (auch Friedensstadt)


----------



## Gnorel (2. Februar 2009)

Hamburger!


----------



## Lari (2. Februar 2009)

Aachen natürlich, woher denn sonst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (2. Februar 2009)

Karina*.* schrieb:


> Der Schönste platz auf erden natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ländle ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<- Göppingen


----------



## Santa_Chief (2. Februar 2009)

Gribi schrieb:


> Schweizer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



word  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maugaran (2. Februar 2009)

Osnabrück Altstadt in Niedersachen


----------



## Escaflowne54 (2. Februar 2009)

j3zz1 schrieb:


> Komme aus Gera, also Thüringen
> Jaha langweiliger gehts nimma^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich komme auch aus Gera (Thüringen)


----------



## Gnarak (2. Februar 2009)

ein Moin Moin aus Hamburg


----------



## Killsprought (2. Februar 2009)

PFAAAAAAAAALZ = ich bin ein pFälZER xD^^ also da kann man nur sagen nähe landau die ecke ;_)


----------



## Mystic_Blue (2. Februar 2009)

Hurrikano schrieb:


> kommt keiner aus der nähe von Düsseldorf =( ?


Nöö, nähe nicht... mittendrin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und @ Wyneel:

Düsseldorf Helau!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timme19 (2. Februar 2009)

Ganz klar Niedersachsen  =) Ist doch das schönste Bundesland! Komme aus Wolfsburg unserer Autometropole xD


----------



## Tennissen (2. Februar 2009)

Amaloric schrieb:


> AUSTRIAAAAA!! besser gesagt Tirol...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



okok...lach... ich lass mir was besonderes für Österreich und die Schweiz einfallen, ok???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schorki (2. Februar 2009)

Berlin wat sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muggu (2. Februar 2009)

Bin einer der anscheinend wenigen Rheinland-Pfälzer hier!!!!


----------



## .Blôôdy. (2. Februar 2009)

FRANKEN!!!!eis!!!einseiself!!!11!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


joa das beste bundesland ^^
wer jetz sagt das is bayern dem reiß ich den Kopf ab -.-


----------



## citybreaker (2. Februar 2009)

Nähe Bonn. :-D


----------



## Forderz (2. Februar 2009)

in NRW in einem unbekannten, kleinen Kaff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eatmymoo (2. Februar 2009)

ich komm aus de pfalz dem bundesland mitm beschten wein und dem besten akzent aus nem kleinem dorf


----------



## Berserkerkitten (2. Februar 2009)

.Blôôdy. schrieb:


> FRANKEN!!!!eis!!!einseiself!!!11!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber Bayern ist doch geil! Ich war da mal im Urlaub und bin seitdem total begeistert! München! Alter Schwede!

In München werden Statisten bezahlt, die zu jeder Tages- und Jahreszeit draußen auf Holzbänken sitzen und Bier trinken. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das wirklich alles Bayern und Touris sind! Und die sind auch sehr religiös. Da stehen diese vier Reiter der Apokalypse rum, Pest, Tod, Kohldampf und Impotenz oder wie die heißen und dann ist da noch dieses Hofbräuhaus!
Das Hofbräuhaus ist der Hammer! Ich habe dort ein Schnitzel bestellt und bekam einen panierten Kontinent! Das Bier war so riesig, das hätte im Zweifelsfall mich getrunken! Und unterm Dach lebt eine Blechblaskapelle. Im Ernst, da sind keine Leitern oder Treppen und ich glaube, die wurden beim Bau des Hofbräuhauses mit dem Hubschrauber da oben abgesetzt und da leben und vermehren die sich jetzt auch. Ich liebe Bayern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (2. Februar 2009)

Ich nicht umhin, auf den gigantischen Vorsprung von NRW hinzuweisen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<- Essen City


----------



## claet (2. Februar 2009)

absolut unnütze umfrage die im endeffekt die verteilung der bevölkerung auf deutschland wiedergeben wird.

nrw liegt vorne .. wen wundert das?!

ohje ohje .. manchmal glaub ich hier sind ein paar leute von der stasi unterwegs die möglichst viele daten erheben möchten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--> hessen ftw <-- xD


----------



## Ascanius (2. Februar 2009)

Gnorel schrieb:


> Hamburger!



mhhh lecker^^


----------



## yves1993 (2. Februar 2009)

Luxemburger...wohl einer der einzigen :<


----------



## claet (2. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde ja Gerechtigkeit muss schon sein, wenn der Schweizer Thread weggeschoben wird, dann muss es dieser hier auch, also /report


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. Februar 2009)

Ja mit ist schon aufgefallen, dass außergewöhnlich viele Spieler aus Nrw kommen, speziell aus Krefeld - scheint wohl n Zockerdorf zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja *räusper*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erbaaarme.... zu spät!!! Die Hessen komme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel21 (2. Februar 2009)

Remescheid Lüttreinghausen FTW !


----------



## schnitt999 (2. Februar 2009)

aus einem schönen kleinen Dorf im Sauerland (NRW)


----------



## Tennissen (2. Februar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> absolut unnütze umfrage die im endeffekt die verteilung der bevölkerung auf deutschland wiedergeben wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


´
unnütz mag die Umfrage sein... aber mal ehrlich... um wieviel nutzvoller ist eine Umfrage in der ich nach Crits und DMG im Maximalbereich frage... sieh es doch nicht so verbissen... einfach mal etwas Spass im Hinterkopf und lossssss....

IM Tennissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissen (2. Februar 2009)

schnitt999 schrieb:


> aus einem schönen kleinen Dorf im Sauerland (NRW)




ich auch ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ossi.osborne (2. Februar 2009)

<--- Düsseldorf   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bussen (2. Februar 2009)

Ich komme aus dem schönen Bad Laer ( das ae wird wie ein aa gesprochen) das ist südlich von osnabrück in Niedersachsen     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toastbrod (2. Februar 2009)

Lindau (Bodensee) die südwestliche Festung Bayerns


----------



## firehawk14 (2. Februar 2009)

Bayern genauer Weiden i. d. Opf.


----------



## Kronsforder (2. Februar 2009)

Ich bin stolzer lübecker (Schleswig-Holtstein)


----------



## KICKASSEZ (2. Februar 2009)

SCHWEIZ


----------



## Kristallon (2. Februar 2009)

Ich komme aus Nussloch in Baden-Württemberg ...ist in der Nähe von Heidelberg.Das 11000 Seelendorf dürfte aber manchen bekannt vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xgribbelfix (2. Februar 2009)

Ich komme aus Karlsruhe in Baden-Württemberg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (2. Februar 2009)

Niedersachsen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thogrimm_ (2. Februar 2009)

geboren in NRW, in einem kleinen Kaff in der nähe des etwas größeren Kaffs Düren (xD)
dann NDS und mitlerweile

Bremen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dehunter (2. Februar 2009)

SAARLAND xD das kleine aber feine ;P


----------



## dehunter (2. Februar 2009)

nussloch ^^ warum kommt mir das bekannt vor xD 
da gibts handtaschen


----------



## Yangsoon (2. Februar 2009)

Gummersbach  (bei köln) in NRW


----------



## Mighty_Gamer (2. Februar 2009)

Wohne in Eberswalde(nahe Berlin,Brandenburg).

Ich habs gewusst,dass die meisten in NRW wohnen...


----------



## Haruhl (2. Februar 2009)

Kristallon schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Nussloch in Baden-Württemberg ...ist in der Nähe von Heidelberg.Das 11000 Seelendorf dürfte aber manchen bekannt vorkommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





15min fahrt dann biste beim besten Dorf der Welt --->Bammental<--- heimatort vom FLICK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (2. Februar 2009)

Aus der lebenswertesten Stadt der Welt

@ Borberat Ostbevern ist aber nicht Münster sondern irgendwo bei Warendorf wenn ich nicht irre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott92 (2. Februar 2009)

wohne landkreis karlsruhe, in einem kleinen dorf namens odenheim :s


----------



## Æxodus (2. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein VIP
> 
> (Very Important Pfälzer)
> 
> ...



Wasn das schönste an der Pfalz? Na klar, der Blick ins Saarland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Æxodus<------------Saarlänner Jung.


----------



## Megamage (2. Februar 2009)

Ich wohn in Dalaran, oder...Orgrimmar.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (2. Februar 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> RUHRPOTT FTW


/SIGN 

wohne in witten


----------



## rocktboyy (2. Februar 2009)

DUISBURG NRW UND STOLZ!


----------



## Buffelo (2. Februar 2009)

Bin aus dem schönen Rheinland-Pfalz und hab " KL " auf den Nummerschildern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (2. Februar 2009)

RHP FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kreis Mainz...


----------



## Dragon~of~Death (2. Februar 2009)

Wohne in Monheim am Rhein, also in NRW !


----------



## Willtaker (2. Februar 2009)

Dresden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kintaro221 (2. Februar 2009)

Super Umfrage, aber wäre cool wenn Österreich/Schweiz in der Umfrage wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch zusätzlich zu Europa.

Ansonsten, bin stolzer Schweizer aus Zürich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFg Kintaro221


----------



## Infinytist (2. Februar 2009)

Ich wohn bei Rosenheim im schönen Oberbayern^^


----------



## Flixl (2. Februar 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Mcbibo (2. Februar 2009)

Schömberg in BW! bei stuttgart^^


----------



## Airlight (2. Februar 2009)

NRW <3 Ruhrpott <3 Essen <3.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissen (2. Februar 2009)

Kintaro221 schrieb:


> Super Umfrage, aber wäre cool wenn Österreich/Schweiz in der Umfrage wären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke für die Blumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe ein paar Antworten vorher schonmal kurz erwähnt, dass ich - versprochen - in der nächsten Zeit mir noch was ausdenke bei dem ich die lieben Nachbarn aus Österreich und der Schweiz mehr mit integrieren werde.

Aber: Nachdem doch nun mehr aus den Alpenländern sich beteiligen als ich gedacht habe, verspreche ich dass ich mir was speziell und ausschliesslich NUR für Euch einfallen lasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also... danke nochmals!!!


----------



## LalaWuzFresh (2. Februar 2009)

hättet ja auch wenisgtens Österreich nehmen können *heul*

fühl mich diskriminiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neth (2. Februar 2009)

Dänemark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hate8 (2. Februar 2009)

<----- noch ein Österreicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartson (2. Februar 2009)

In hessen (leun) :O


----------



## jemiel (2. Februar 2009)

Ich wohn in Bayern, allerdings ist es auch klar, dass in, z.B.  NRW mehr WoW Spieler leben als, z.B. in Bremen, da allein die Einwohnerzahlen der Bundesländer für sich sprechen dürften


----------



## Hilond (2. Februar 2009)

<--Schweizer ^^


----------



## Borberat (2. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich wohne auf einem netten Planeten, bekannt als "Terra" oder "Sol III". Mehr geht euch nichts an, fürchte ich.




...?? Sind das realistische Bezeichnungen oder zu viel Perry Rodan gelesen ;?)


----------



## Malaculix (2. Februar 2009)

Wiesbaden FTW!!!


----------



## Crash_hunter (2. Februar 2009)

Wolfenbüttel sagt deine Mudda! ^^ hihi


Niedersachens rules!


----------



## Arquilis (2. Februar 2009)

wohne wenige kilometerchen südlich von bremen..also in Niedersachsen!


----------



## Stefge (2. Februar 2009)

Oyten in Niedersachsen 5 minuten von bremen entfernt


----------



## Céraa (2. Februar 2009)

ich komm ausm schönen ruhrpott - der schoß der welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bireman (2. Februar 2009)

Ich wohne in Aaaah-Aaaaaaahh-Aaaaazeroth!


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (2. Februar 2009)

Hamburg meine Perle <3


----------



## n00kie182 (2. Februar 2009)

Mirdoìl schrieb:


> Ich wohn im guten Hessen in einem ruigen abgelegenen Dorf...^^



me ² nähe Frankfurt Main !!!!


----------



## Nihl from Blackrock (2. Februar 2009)

Noch ein stolzer Österreicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ ... @TE Österreich und Schweiz hättest meiner meinung nach noch zur Auswahl stellen sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Nihl


----------



## Chabar (2. Februar 2009)

Ruhrgebiet - scheiß die Wand an is datt schön hier..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dortmund


----------



## BulletformyValentine (2. Februar 2009)

Bayern
Kreis Regensburg


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (2. Februar 2009)

<---- Hessen (Gründau)


----------



## Roperi69 (2. Februar 2009)

Hurrikano schrieb:


> kommt keiner aus der nähe von Düsseldorf =( ?



Naja, Krefeld, auf der richtigen Rheinseite halt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavidia (2. Februar 2009)

also ich komme aus der nähe von wolfsburg..aber eigentlich gebürtige mecklenburgerin

lg linda


----------



## Mikolomeus (2. Februar 2009)

i bin a österreicher!

freindliche griaß an ole


----------



## zwergwarri (2. Februar 2009)

Backnang in Baden Württemberg

; ) yeah


----------



## Serveratius (2. Februar 2009)

BrAxIzZ schrieb:


> ich wohn in einem kleinem dörfchen das niemand kennt !! nämlich Appelhülsen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Halb gebremst schon wieder durch...Schöne grüße aus dem Kreis Borken!



NRW ftw


----------



## Jaqcis (2. Februar 2009)

Ich kommr aus dem Ort Mössingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist zentral gelegen und nahe Tübinge/Reutlingen wenn es wer kennt(Baden Württemberg) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



##   ﻼ (2. Februar 2009)

So wenige aus Sachsen Anhalt nur ?!
Ich komm aus Kiel / Schleswig Holstein^^


----------



## Buutze (2. Februar 2009)

Gütersloh in NRW !!! <3


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Februar 2009)

in der nähe von Regensburg (Oberpfalz) in Bayern (aber eig wohn ich in Niederbayern nur da is keine große Stadt in der nähe)


----------



## lucifermaycry (2. Februar 2009)

Peacemaker2142 schrieb:


> Also ich wohne nicht in Deutschland bin stolzer Österreicher ^^
> 
> lg Peace



me 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrdDaSram (2. Februar 2009)

Stolzer Österreicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turismo (2. Februar 2009)

Wohne in     Mauer^^

Das ist in der nähe von Heidelberg und Karlasruhe also Bw


----------



## Reeve85 (2. Februar 2009)

Niedersachsen aus dem schönen Harz ;-)


----------



## drood (2. Februar 2009)

Hurrikano schrieb:


> kommt keiner aus der nähe von Düsseldorf =( ?




bonn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## griZZu (2. Februar 2009)

Goldstadt Pforzheim  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Baden-Württemberg


----------



## Mondenkynd (2. Februar 2009)

Düren - NRW


----------



## little sister (2. Februar 2009)

Michelbinge Auenland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaTzE_414 (2. Februar 2009)

Blitzenreute (kleines Kaff 2-3km nördlich von Ravensburg)-BW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanoph (2. Februar 2009)

<= Österreich

edit: Tiroler um genau zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixeljedi (2. Februar 2009)

" Berlin"


----------



## Salvantus (2. Februar 2009)

Ich Wohne in Wolfen in der nähe von Halle/Saale Sachsen Anhalt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brennus Magtus (2. Februar 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Hagen,NRW Das Tor zum Sauerland
> genau wohne ich übrigens bei mir zuhause, das liegt gegenüber von meinem Nachbarn......
> 
> btw: mit über 30% kocht der POTT
> ...


naja Iserlohn ist ja das eigentliche Tor zum Sauerland!!!
Aber Ich wohne im kleinem aber netten Elsey, Hagen, NRW Deutschland und die Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg,
Brennus


----------



## ElMuerto (2. Februar 2009)

Kempen/ Niederrhein - also NRW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## immortal15 (2. Februar 2009)

sachsen-anhalt, Dessau 

DESSAU RULES ! ^^


----------



## Mitzushi (2. Februar 2009)

Leipzig -_-


----------



## Stroog (2. Februar 2009)

NRW ---> Ruhrpott4live


----------



## Tade (2. Februar 2009)

Roperi69 schrieb:


> Naja, Krefeld, auf der richtigen Rheinseite halt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und meinen Freund habe ich von der Perle Hamburg  in diese wunderschöne *gerade eben noch so* Großstadt in NRW verschleppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roperi69 (2. Februar 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> Ich auch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gut für Deinen Freund. Nice noch eine(n) Krefelder(in) zu treffen. 

Extra große Krefeldgrüße aus Fischeln/Königshof.


----------



## Kakashi10 (2. Februar 2009)

Hüttersdorf liegt im Saarland^^


----------



## Neotrion (2. Februar 2009)

Schweiz - Luzern

Für nächstes mal, bitte die Schweiz auch miteinpacken >.<


----------



## Tade (2. Februar 2009)

Roperi69 schrieb:


> Gut für Deinen Freund. Nice noch eine(n) Krefelder(in) zu treffen.
> 
> Extra große Krefeldgrüße aus Fischeln/Königshof.



Hehe, grandiose Grüße von einer Ex-Fischelnerin aus Uerdingen zurück!
Lustig zu sehen, dass so viele doch quasi um die Ecke wohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kimbini (2. Februar 2009)

Ich komme aus Reichenbach in der Oberlausitz => Niederschlesien => Sachsen


----------



## manjari (2. Februar 2009)

Halb Sauerländer halb Eifeler.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für alle Kulturbanausen dies net kennen liegt in NRW


----------



## GhôstPlayer (2. Februar 2009)

BIn solothurner aslo stolzer Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*spam*bester Schweizer Clan http://www.sst-clan.ch *spamaus*


----------



## storm51 (2. Februar 2009)

KÖLLLLN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingkong23 (2. Februar 2009)

Hamburg city KIEZZZZZ!!!!
REPERBAHN


----------



## F.E.A.R. (2. Februar 2009)

Aus Bochum, NRW,tief im westeeen halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bny' (2. Februar 2009)

Bayern, Monaco =)


----------



## Brubanani (2. Februar 2009)

Ich wohne auf einem Planet namens ERDE und ihr?


----------



## Satania666 (2. Februar 2009)

Finnland ^^


----------



## Thaldor (2. Februar 2009)

BIELEFELD ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

Ach Scheiße das gibts ja gar nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Pimpler (2. Februar 2009)

Bin schwabe, also Badenwürtenber ne stunde von stuttgart entfehrnt


----------



## forteanine (2. Februar 2009)

Niedersachsen, um genauer zu sein in der Löwenstadt Braunschweig.

MfG


----------



## Angelkizz (2. Februar 2009)

Komme aus Andernach... liegt bei Koblenz... liegt in Rheinland -Pfalz


----------



## Sashka (2. Februar 2009)

Ich komme aus dem wunderschönen Niedersachsen, aus einem kleinen und beschaulichen Dörfchen, in dem man Platt noch versteht und sich über die Sorgen der Großstädter keine Gedanken machen muss. =)
Wers genau wissen möchte, dem sei der Ortsname Schwaförden im Kreis Diepholz ans Herz gelegt.

Grüße, Sashka


----------



## no-one's-there (2. Februar 2009)

In Genf (Schweiz) lebender Hamburger


----------



## EspCap (2. Februar 2009)

Irgendwo in der Nähe von Ulm -> BaWü


----------



## macgyver (2. Februar 2009)

dachte kommen mehr aus berlin
also wie geschrieben komme ich aus der mudderstadt^^
also berliner meldet euch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valnar93 (2. Februar 2009)

Schwizär Usär! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warriorforce (2. Februar 2009)

Also ich wohn zuhaus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Scherz beiseite

Österreich->Steiermark->Graz - Graz RuLeZ!


----------



## Isilrond (2. Februar 2009)

Sturmwind - Zwergenviertel


----------



## kingkong23 (2. Februar 2009)

Roperi69 schrieb:


> Gut für Deinen Freund. Nice noch eine(n) Krefelder(in) zu treffen.
> 
> Extra große Krefeldgrüße aus Fischeln/Königshof.




Jo was soll den das heissen? HAmburg mann^^ schönste stadt der welt
HAMBURG MEINE PERLE HSV


----------



## Malarki@buffed (2. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott! Ruhrpott! I love it <3


----------



## Blah (2. Februar 2009)

Bin Deutscher wohne aber in der Schweiz (Zürich)


----------



## Kronxi (2. Februar 2009)

Stolzer Werner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## katerkarlo (2. Februar 2009)

Dithmarschen SH da wo Wacken ist^^


----------



## Marccram (2. Februar 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> RUHRPOTT FTW


So is es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmjow (2. Februar 2009)

Wohne in Heilbronn, 'nähe' Stuttgart. (Baden-Württemberg)


----------



## XxXMatzeXxX (2. Februar 2009)

FRANKEN


----------



## Amenna (2. Februar 2009)

Bielefeld -> NRW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanzababe (2. Februar 2009)

Ich wohne in Oldenburg (Niedersachsen).


----------



## gtdudi (2. Februar 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> stimmt, ab Gütersloh is der Atlas in Deine Richtung weiss^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bin ich aber froh, dass ich noch so grade im farbigen Teil der Karte wohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> GT, NRW


----------



## Nortrom141 (2. Februar 2009)

Baden-Würtemberg genau in Göppingen nähe Stuttgart


----------



## Nicolanda (2. Februar 2009)

<------ Augschburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alchiemist (2. Februar 2009)

DATTELN!

und nein das kann man nicht essen... das liegt in NRW... 
obwohl "Essen" ja mal garnicht so weit weg ist...


----------



## Ghettosoldier (2. Februar 2009)

Hi zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Land:             Schweiz
Kanton:          Bern
Amtsbezirk:    Niedersimmental
Gemeinde:     Spiez
Ort:               Hondrich

Naja viel genauer geht's fast nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rofldiepofl (2. Februar 2009)

Böblingen ---> Stuttgart


----------



## Shanninchen (2. Februar 2009)

Ruhrpott ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wohne in Herten <3 (neben Gelsenkirchen) und ist deutschlands größte Stadt ohne eigenen Bahnhof >.<*


----------



## Thunderboldt (2. Februar 2009)

ich komme eigntlich außem sauerland HEMER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber nun bin ich in los angeles und werde dort auch mein weiteres leben verbringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (2. Februar 2009)

Meinen Wohnort sieht man an meiner Signatur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (2. Februar 2009)

Backnang bei Stuttgart, also Württemberg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobbob (2. Februar 2009)

Komme aus Engter, Landkreis Osnabrück in Niedersachsen!


----------



## Korlanyi (2. Februar 2009)

Koooooblenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seraphina11 (2. Februar 2009)

Zürich ^^


----------



## Gabberchen (2. Februar 2009)

niiiiiiedersachsen.. in winsen... scheißkaff. lach


----------



## Echse/LS (2. Februar 2009)

Ich lebe noch in Österreich, ziehe aber diesen Mai nach Hamburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samurai666 (2. Februar 2009)

Ich nehm mal an die Bundesländer mit den meisten Bewohnern gewinnen^^
Also:
1. Nordrhein-Westfalen
2. Bayern
3. Baden-Württemberg 

Ich selbs komm aus Löchgau (30 min von Ludwigsburg entfernt... also BW^^)


----------



## Rasar (2. Februar 2009)

Immer noch aus Fishtown  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (2. Februar 2009)

niederrhein - labbeck, ortsteil von sonsbeck (kennt eh niemand) - mehr puten als einwohner garantiert und bis vor einem jahr mit maximal isdn gesegnet

vorher IM POTT - besser war´s dort allemal


----------



## Helikon (2. Februar 2009)

IN der jetzt nur noch Kleinstadt Cottbus. Liegt in Brandenburg. Ja da wohn ich.


----------



## oerpli (2. Februar 2009)

Österreich


----------



## Weldras (2. Februar 2009)

Besser geht's nicht: Zürich !


----------



## Jayoner (2. Februar 2009)

Ich komme aus Berlin und bin stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sayonara Simon (2. Februar 2009)

Bundesland Franken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hauptstadt Nürnberg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Röhrrich (2. Februar 2009)

Bin stolzer Thüringer und wohne in Mühlhausen bin aber gebürtiger Erfurter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destross (2. Februar 2009)

Ich komm aus der langweiligsten Stadt in Deutschland , aus Wilhelmshaven in dem schönen Niedersachsen.
Hier passiert rein garnix. Ich weis garnich warum wir Polizei und so haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuminix (2. Februar 2009)

Nun wieder im good old Dülmen, zuvor in Münster, also immer noch im Münsterland, somit kenne ich natürlich auch das kleine Kaff welches angeblich niemand kennt (Appelhülsen). Also Fazit ein Vote mehr für Nrw..


----------



## Rogax (2. Februar 2009)

Ich komme aus Nrw

Und ja der Pott rulez...

Aber aus Mülheim kennt eh kein Schwein...ja das an der Ruhr^^


----------



## Cypi (3. Februar 2009)

Blaufelden nahe Schwäbisch Hall     Baden Württemberg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erynberia (3. Februar 2009)

Bielefeld in Nordrhein-Westfalen


----------



## Serenas (3. Februar 2009)

Ich bin Schwabe, wohne in Fellbach, bei Stuttgart und spreche fast annährend perfekt Hochdeutsch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derby (3. Februar 2009)

im schönen Plauen -->Vogtland -->Sachsen ^^


----------



## Thorgrid (3. Februar 2009)

Bin Österreicher, wohn aber grad in Südamerika (Ecuador), weil ich grad nen Schüleraustausch mach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sovieh (3. Februar 2009)

Abstimmung insgesammt: 1351

nachgezählt: 1350

Hier hat wohl auch wer eine versteckte Antwortmöglichkeit gefunden...

Spinnt mein Rechner oder die Umfragen hier im Forum?


----------



## Falathrim (3. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich wohne auf einem netten Planeten, bekannt als "Terra" oder "Sol III". Mehr geht euch nichts an, fürchte ich.


----------



## Tade (3. Februar 2009)

Rogax schrieb:


> Aber aus Mülheim kennt eh kein Schwein...ja das an der Ruhr^^


Hey ich bin kein Schwein und ich kenne Mühlheim  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auf dem Weg zur Dortmunder Uni musste ich immer mit dem Zug durch.
Ist ja nicht soweit von Krefeld entfernt!


----------



## Myxine (3. Februar 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Münster-NRW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Yeah, dito!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n00kie182 (3. Februar 2009)

Fruchtzwergi schrieb:


> <---- Hessen (Gründau)



haha 13km weg von mir xD


----------



## manfrud (3. Februar 2009)

ich wohne in der one and only bundesstadt(nein nicht berlin!).
edith: pls differenziert die auswahl bitte nochmal, NRW is zu allgemein.


----------



## Toyuki (3. Februar 2009)

Zanzababe schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Oldenburg (Niedersachsen).



wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klotzi (3. Februar 2009)

Es kennt doch sowieso keiner Bad Oeynhausen in NRW (OWL) in der nähe von Bielefeld......
Naja falls einer Minden kennt^^ wäre auch schon ein anfang!!


----------



## mattzomix (3. Februar 2009)

bin in Altenburg (Skatstadt) in Thüringen geboren und aufgewachsen, mache aber grad ne ausbildung in bayern (nürnberg)

schreiben tu ich gerade aus erfurt^^


----------



## Frankyb (3. Februar 2009)

Franzman schrieb:


> Ich komm aus Osnabrück in Niedersachsen.... der Friedensstadt !




Ja meiner einer wohnt auch da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (3. Februar 2009)

U S A U S A U S A


----------



## TonicEye (3. Februar 2009)

Niedersachen / Salzgitter bei Braunschweig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (3. Februar 2009)

Weldras schrieb:


> Besser geht's nicht: Zürich !


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
me2! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Aber es war ja mal wieder klar, dass man Schweiz nicht in der Auswahl mit drin hat und sich "zum Rest Europas" gesellen muss... hmpf... ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eibischzuckerl (3. Februar 2009)

ÖSTERREICH!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*hust*
ham wa aber vergessen dazu zu schreibn ge? -.-


----------



## Röhrrich (3. Februar 2009)

Ich komm aus Thüringen und wohn in Mühlhausen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragnar24X (3. Februar 2009)

Röhrrich schrieb:


> Ich komm aus Thüringen und wohn in Mühlhausen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eisenach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flying Dutchman (3. Februar 2009)

Ich wohne in Bayern, München / Pasing, komme aber aus NRW nähe Köln


----------



## Spectrales (3. Februar 2009)

Ey Hallo?
Du schreibst alle deutschen Bundesländer auf, aber nicht mal Wien?

Schwachsinn..


----------



## xFluppix (3. Februar 2009)

Ich wohne in NRW<3
um genauer zu sein in ner kleinen sehr kleinen stadt die den namen Lage trägt o.o


----------



## Abrox (3. Februar 2009)

Oh, ne Menge aus NRW

Im Herzen Ruhrpöttler doch nun am Niederrhein


----------



## m1chel (3. Februar 2009)

Heber /Schneverdingen/soltau/Heide-Park

--> Niedersachsen


----------



## Dirfska (3. Februar 2009)

Klotzi schrieb:


> Es kennt doch sowieso keiner Bad Oeynhausen ...


Da war ich sogar schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komme aus der Nähe von Bonn, wohne jetzt in Aachen - also noch einer mehr auf dem NRW-Zähler.


----------



## Drexii (3. Februar 2009)

*komme aus der schönen Stadt Ludwigsburg das liegt in Ba-Wü* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karasuke (3. Februar 2009)

xFluppix schrieb:


> Ich wohne in NRW<3
> um genauer zu sein in ner kleinen sehr kleinen stadt die den namen Lage trägt o.o




Ui, Lage ist ja bei mir um die Ecke ^^
Okay, es sind 6km, aber immer hin xD
Komme nämlich aus Detmold *g*


----------



## WilleValle (3. Februar 2009)

München (Bayern)


----------



## Bodog (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
Nähe Wien (Österreich)

Österreich FTW !!!!

Mfg Bodog


----------



## talsimir (3. Februar 2009)

Hessen-Hofheim am Taunus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WALDGEIST, biggest Schnitzeln of the World pew pew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Astrasor (3. Februar 2009)

Stolzer Ruhrpottler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (3. Februar 2009)

talsimir schrieb:


> Hessen-Hofheim am Taunus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Waldgeist macht mir ANGST! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn es nur die Schnitzel wären, aber auch die Currywurst, die Fleischspieße, die Getränke, der Kellner, ALLES ist fett und RIESIG und unästhetisch... und dann ist da noch der Bembel des Todes! Gruuuselig!


----------



## -FÜR-DIE-HORDE- (3. Februar 2009)

schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (3. Februar 2009)

<---- Luxemburg
die netten steuerhinterzieher von nebenan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MFG


----------



## Itarus (3. Februar 2009)

Niedersachsen-> Hannover -> Barsinghausen


----------



## Deanne (3. Februar 2009)

NRW, Im Herzen des Ruhrpotts. Ganz coole Ecke, aus der ich auch nicht wirklich weg möchte.


----------



## Müllermilch (3. Februar 2009)

Australien/Rest der Welt !


----------



## Kamaji (3. Februar 2009)

ich wohn momentan in Dalaran  find ich am praktischsten....
... xD
Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (3. Februar 2009)

Kiel <3 wooot woot


----------



## Seryma (3. Februar 2009)

In Bayern im Landkreis Augsburg!


----------



## mazze3333 (3. Februar 2009)

Hessen>FRANKFURT>Rödermark


----------



## Lichtdrache (3. Februar 2009)

Wershofen in der ahreifel rheinland pfälzer.


----------



## ElMuerto (3. Februar 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> Ich auch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey, dann sind wir ja quasi Nachbarn   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Komme aus Kempen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blödknight (3. Februar 2009)

Ich wohne in Niedersachen im Landkreis Lüchow-Dannenberg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinterhältiger (3. Februar 2009)

Wohne in der Schweiz im schönen Wallis ganz im Süden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shataar (3. Februar 2009)

*BERLIN HAUPTSTADT!!!*


----------



## Gothic_1234 (3. Februar 2009)

< < < -------------- steht da^^


----------



## Caymian (3. Februar 2009)

Bayern>>Franken


----------



## Roktarius (3. Februar 2009)

NRW in dem schönem Dortmund ;P 
Irgendwie kommen die meisten Zocker aus NRW, wieso? Naja, kann an der Größe liegen.


Greetz


----------



## Timme19 (3. Februar 2009)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass soviele aus Niedersachsen kommen. Find ich ja mal richtig schön und es ist doch eh das schönste Bundesland =)


----------



## Tiroht (3. Februar 2009)

<-Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## Xondor (3. Februar 2009)

Salzburg, somit Österreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (3. Februar 2009)

Ich wohne derzeit in Braunschweig und spiele WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Für alle die nicht wissen wo Braunschweig liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, das ist in Niedersachsen^^


----------



## DarkGenzo (3. Februar 2009)

Hauptstädter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackHéróFighter (3. Februar 2009)

Ludwigshafen FTW !!


----------



## Swizzcheeze (3. Februar 2009)

Basel aus der Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Swizzcheeze (3. Februar 2009)

Basel aus der Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honkhorni (3. Februar 2009)

<<---- noch n Schweizer =D

Schweizer ftw!^^ Das Käseland übertrumpft euch doch alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muellerin86 (3. Februar 2009)

ich wohne im schönen Bamberg (also Bayern) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joni2 (3. Februar 2009)

Ich bin stolzer Freiburger(Baden-Wüttemberg)


----------



## Croan (3. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  --->>>COMANNDO EASTSIDE --->>> MAGDEBURG <<<---


----------



## Chris24051992 (3. Februar 2009)

Wie die meisten anderen auch : NRW 

Komme aus einem unbedeutenden Kaff, nennt sich Kamp-Lintfort...

Liegt in der Nähe von Duisburg


----------



## Vaeri (3. Februar 2009)

wohn in nen stadteil von Fürth - Franken (und das liegt ja leider in bayern ) -.-

mfg Vaeri


----------



## eye_of_fire (3. Februar 2009)

SIEGERland ->NRW..Sauerländer sind unsere Nachbarn^^


----------



## Tony B. (3. Februar 2009)

Timme19 schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass soviele aus Niedersachsen kommen. Find ich ja mal richtig schön und es ist doch eh das schönste Bundesland =)



Jo stimm ich dir zu auch wenn ich nicht aus niedersachsen komme habe aber in hannover gelernt und mich in die Stadt und meine jetzige frau verliebt ;P

Grüße aus Helmstedt


----------



## raeugen (3. Februar 2009)

Aus dem schönen Westfalen!


----------



## Netdog (3. Februar 2009)

Ich wohne bei Offenbach in Hessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (3. Februar 2009)

In der Schönsten Stadt auf Erden.

Pls Holla back at me Berlin City


----------



## blindhai (3. Februar 2009)

Ist auch nicht verwunderlich, dass NRW so weit vorne liegt. Gerade im Ruhrgebiet ist die Arbeitslosigkeit recht hoch und ist auch niht bekannt dafür, dass man dort "schön" wohnen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dextra17 (3. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Osnabrück ftw


----------



## weska (3. Februar 2009)

<----Dortmund,liegt in der nähe von Bochum,Essen,Duisburg....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

NRW


----------



## Bihd (3. Februar 2009)

Nrw cologne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (4. Februar 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> ich wohne in köln....somit also nordrhein westfalen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wirklich? Kenne in Köln außer mir keine WoW-Spieler.^^


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (4. Februar 2009)

Schweiz - Chur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arimat (4. Februar 2009)

Niedersachsen -> Wolfenbüttel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tordeck (4. Februar 2009)

hessen Bad Wildungen ftw


----------



## Omas Zwerg (4. Februar 2009)

Essen! - Nrw


----------



## Mankind.WWE (4. Februar 2009)

Barßel, zwischen Leer und Oldenburg in Niedersachsen.


----------



## Galadrel (4. Februar 2009)

<-----stolzer Österreicher!


----------



## Eisblut83 (4. Februar 2009)

Hier bin ich aufgewachsen, BRAUNSCHWEIG, Niedersachsen !


----------



## Gyrlin (4. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein VIP
> 
> (Very Important Pfälzer)
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch Pfälzer.
Komme aus Annweiler am Trifels. Das liegt neben Landau in der Pfalz. Kaiserslautern ist auch nur knappe 40min. weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pälzer sin eh die beschde


----------

